# Knife Library



## mr drinky

Ok, I am starting this off from my earlier post about 'loaner knives.' 

After some thought, I am going to loan out 5 knives to those who would like to try them. I'll attempt to offer knives that people might like to handle, and later on I will switch them up. Right now I am going to be comparing my Hiro, Martell, Mario, and TKC, so those are off limits, but I will offer up some of the others that will be getting less use.

So here they are: 

1) Misono UX10 gyuto (240mm) with custom Adam Marr handle. It was previously used in a pro kitchen, so feel free to abuse it a bit. The bevel is a righty asymmetric 90/10.

2) Adam Marr custom honesuki. I'll have to check the measurements but it is in 52100 and the handle is black linen micarta. I actually use this knife quite a bit, so please keep that in mind  The grind is asymmetric at 90/10. I wanted to throw in a non-gyuto into the mix.

3) Delbert Ealy gyuto (265mm) in 01. 

4) Stephan Fowler gyuto (260mm?) in W2.

5) Devin Thomas ITK gyuto (270mm) in AEB-L. This was the very first batch.

Some of the knives may arrive sharpened -- others not. And if you feel comfortable sharpening, feel free to do so but it isn't necessary. No reviews are necessary unless you want to. We can work out loaner time and other details via PM. There is no restriction on post count or how long you have been a member, but I may say no if others have requested or you are a complete unknown. 

So that is it. I am sure I have forgotten something, but for now I will see if anyone is interested. 

karring


----------



## EdipisReks

i'd love to try the Ealy gyuto, if i can have it for a bit. i was part of a passaround with an Ealy gyuto, but i didn't have it long enough to really get a good opinion. i am certainly comfortable sharpening it.


----------



## chinacats

I would love to try the Devin. I would like to see how AEB-L feels.

Oh, and thanks for getting this started!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## cookinstuff

wow karring, what a generous offer. Great idea.


----------



## Chuckles

I would certainly love to try the Fowler. Work has me headed up your way in the near future. Hope we can work something out!


----------



## cclin

may I try Adam Marr custom honesuki? I always want see how is asymmetric grind feel! thanks!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Very cool Senor Drinky! Great of you to do this.


----------



## Benuser

Well, knyfenerd, I think the conditions you've proposed in your own case were very helpful to realize this idea.


----------



## mc2442

I would also like to try the Ealy if possible.

I am sure you covered this in many other threads, but if these are your loaners, what are your go to knives at the moment?


----------



## mr drinky

mc2442 said:


> I would also like to try the Ealy if possible.
> 
> I am sure you covered this in many other threads, but if these are your loaners, what are your go to knives at the moment?



Right now I am using mostly my new thinned Hiro gyuto and petty, my Mario gyuto, and my Marko suji. 

k.


----------



## chinacats

Karring,

Knife arrived and must say that it is one beautiful blade. It was also packaged better than some knives I have purchased new. I am fortunate enough to have received it in time to compare it to the Shig gyuto passaround that is currently going on as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Zwiefel

Mr. Drinky....I'd love to get in on this. My experience is with 3-4 different gyutos, 2 petty's, I have a nakiri in the mail, and whatever you want to call the Serenity Passaround from Son (Chef's?). 

Surprise me. 

Also: lefty


----------



## mr drinky

Just an update. The DT, Adam Marr, and Ealy are out on loan. And the Fowler is heading out on Saturday. I also sent my Carter funayuki out for loan today on its way to Dave for rehandling. 

If anyone has a strong desire to try these out, let me know and I might just redirect them once the current handlers done. 

k.


----------



## cclin

hi Karring:
the honesuki received. I did a quick stropping with .5 Micron & got super sharp edge! got to love 52100 steel....I'll use it to kill a bird this weekend. thanks!!:laugh:


----------



## Salty dog

Geez, shipping 5 things to 5 different people? That's a kin to climbing a mountain for me. Nice work!


----------



## knyfeknerd

*Knife Library Revival*
I wanted to try to add to this with some of the knives in my possession ATM. I've got some vintage blades that were going to be for PIF from Son. I also have a couple of my own. These ones are too cool to just give away, and I thought some of you guys might like to try them out for a while.
This was a great idea by Drinky and I don't want it to die.
Up 1st is this Foster Bros. Chefs knife. I believe it's 10 inches




[/IMG]
Now is the Old File Chef's. 10 inch as well



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Now a scimitar. I think it may be a Sab, but I'm not sure. I put a new handle on it and the profile is far from what it originally was, but someone might have some fun.



[/IMG]
Next is the Forgecraft I won from Lefty in the 2000th member giveaway. I rehandled it too, and the handle is small, probably too small for some people. If you're interested in trying out a Forgecraft for the 1st time, here's your chance. This one's a 10 incher too.



[/IMG]
This is my Herder. It's a "new old stock" knife. Pretty sure this one is in the 7 inch range



[/IMG]
Last up. My super-old Henckel 102-10. This thing is over a hundred years old and still works like a champ. It's a LOT thinner than it was and still VERY funky. It has also been rehandled. 10 inches




[/IMG]

This is in no way an advertisement or me pimping anything. 
I ask that knives go to established members, etc. Feel free to sharpen them, whatever. I just ask that they be returned eventually. I'm not opposed to international either.
Please post some feedback on the knives themselves too.


----------



## Jmadams13

I would love to try that old file, if you'll have me. Maybe send it out with the PIF thats coming my way :thumbsup: I do love me some ODC, hehe


----------



## knyfeknerd

Old File is going to Jmadams13. Anybody else?
Anyone?


----------



## chinacats

I will let others have a chance first because I took part in Drinky's, but this is a great idea and glad to see it continue.

Love the looks of the Foster Bro's and the Henckels; Forgecraft looks pretty awesome too.

Cheers!


----------



## daveb

I would like to take the Henckel around the block a couple times. I've got a 10" four star that used to be a "go to". Would like to put the two side by side for grins. Will pm address if necc.

Regards,


----------



## knyfeknerd

daveb said:


> I would like to take the Henckel around the block a couple times. I've got a 10" four star that used to be a "go to". Would like to put the two side by side for grins. Will pm address if necc.
> 
> Regards,


Pretty sure I've got your addy Dave. I'll ship 'er out next week. I can't really compare the steel on this Henckel to anything I've seen before.


----------



## Jmadams13

Got the Old File from Chris today. Nice blade, you did a great job on the restore. What did you do to the handle to clean it up and make it so damn nice. It feels like its brand new stabilized wood. Cuts great too, couldn't help grabbing a potato and onion to play around with


----------



## knyfeknerd

Jmadams13 said:


> Got the Old File from Chris today. Nice blade, you did a great job on the restore. What did you do to the handle to clean it up and make it so damn nice. It feels like its brand new stabilized wood. Cuts great too, couldn't help grabbing a potato and onion to play around with


I only sanded the handle a litttle, some 800, 1000, 2000 paper and some Renaissance Wax. I've got no clue what the wood is, but it is really interesting and feels great in-hand. It's reminiscent of an octagony-wa-ish style too. I'd love to know some history on the Old File company. Maybe I'll hit steeley up.


----------



## Jmadams13

I've been looking for some history, but can't seem to fun any. The handle does feel great. Used it today for a crap ton of prep, and am very happy with it. It's a little reactive, but already getting a nice patina, so I'm sure it will calm down. Was the blade in that goo f condition when you got it?


----------



## Jmadams13

So... Been using the Old File for a little it now, and gotta say, I love it. The profile took a while getting use to, but it cuts like a dream, and takes a scary sharp edge. Doesn't keep it long, but long enough to get the job done. I'll be send this back next week sometime Chris, but I gotta say, it's going to be a hard one to let go, lol. I still love the handle, even though kinda clunky at first, it feels really good in the hand. She's been good to me, just don't wanna see her leave, lol


----------



## sachem allison

an entrepreneur in Havana, Illinois, in 1906 named his butcher knife firm the "Old File Cutlery Company;" this successful firm continued in business for six decades -- not once in all those years actually selling a knife made from a file. This is all I could ever find on the company.


----------



## Miles

mr drinky said:


> Ok, I am starting this off from my earlier post about 'loaner knives.'
> 
> After some thought, I am going to loan out 5 knives to those who would like to try them. I'll attempt to offer knives that people might like to handle, and later on I will switch them up. Right now I am going to be comparing my Hiro, Martell, Mario, and TKC, so those are off limits, but I will offer up some of the others that will be getting less use.
> 
> So that is it. I am sure I have forgotten something, but for now I will see if anyone is interested.
> 
> karring



If it's not too late to ask and you're still feeling generous, I'd love to check out the Devin. If it's currently on passaround, no problem. I'm in no big hurry. 
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## zitangy

knyfeknerd said:


> Pretty sure I've got your addy Dave. I'll ship 'er out next week. I can't really compare the steel on this Henckel to anything I've seen before.



I happen to come across some old Henckels adn also Wuesthofs.. The steel after sharpening feels one of a kind.. you know what I mean just that uber sharp. It must be a peculiar to that particular batch. Since they keep changing their steel recipe in search of an round steel and I have also come across some that is most chippy of which I suspect of larger than usual carbides. So can't generalise that all knives from a particular maker is great.. Sometimes you get lemons too..

Rgds
d


----------



## snowbrother

I don't know if you are still doing this, but I would love to try out the Ealy gyuto at some point if possible. I am thinking about ordering one from him to replace the gyuto's that I had stolen (first step to replacing my knife kit). I would love to try one out before I order it though, to make sure I will like it. I love the design of the blades, I just never had a chance to handle one.


----------



## EdipisReks

snowbrother said:


> I don't know if you are still doing this, but I would love to try out the Ealy gyuto at some point if possible. I am thinking about ordering one from him to replace the gyuto's that I had stolen (first step to replacing my knife kit). I would love to try one out before I order it though, to make sure I will like it. I love the design of the blades, I just never had a chance to handle one.



i still have his Ealy. i was planning on thinning the tip, but had gotten busy and never gotten around to it (been using it plenty, though, nice knife). i am finally less busy, now, and i need to give my Heijis for a spa day soon (one person wanted a tutorial on Heiji sharpening, but if there is other interest i can make a general post), so i'll do the Ealy at the same time. i've had this knife way too long, time for somebody else to enjoy it, once i give it the needed tweaks.


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> ... i am finally less busy, now, and i need to give my Heijis for a spa day soon (one person wanted a tutorial on Heiji sharpening, but if there is other interest i can make a general post), ....



That'd be me. I had suggested to Jon about making a vid on the finer points of sharpening a very thin knife BTE like the Heiji. I have noticed that you've taken very good care in sharpening your Heiji - especially cleaning up the shinogi line around the curve of the tip, so I'd love to see/hear how you go about doing it. Dealing with a knife like this is completely different than taking a "normal" knife and making it sharp. Cheers! mpp


----------



## Andrew H

EdipisReks said:


> i still have his Ealy. i was planning on thinning the tip, but had gotten busy and never gotten around to it (been using it plenty, though, nice knife). i am finally less busy, now, and i need to give my Heijis for a spa day soon (one person wanted a tutorial on Heiji sharpening, but if there is other interest i can make a general post), so i'll do the Ealy at the same time. i've had this knife way too long, time for somebody else to enjoy it, once i give it the needed tweaks.



Sharpening mystical, wide-beveled knives? A general post for sure!


----------



## EdipisReks

i'd be happy to make a general post, especially since i bought a D600 a couple weeks ago, which makes this kind of photography much easier. maybe this weekend, if the wife doesn't have me doing large mothers day dinners.


----------



## chinacats

mpukas said:


> That'd be me. I had suggested to Jon about making a vid on the finer points of sharpening a very thin knife BTE like the Heiji. I have noticed that you've taken very good care in sharpening your Heiji - especially cleaning up the shinogi line around the curve of the tip, so I'd love to see/hear how you go about doing it. Dealing with a knife like this is completely different than taking a "normal" knife and making it sharp. Cheers! mpp



Me three!


----------



## Lefty

This is very late, but if that Henckels knife is kicking around, I might want to trade for it.


----------



## mr drinky

snowbrother said:


> I don't know if you are still doing this, but I would love to try out the Ealy gyuto at some point if possible. I am thinking about ordering one from him to replace the gyuto's that I had stolen (first step to replacing my knife kit). I would love to try one out before I order it though, to make sure I will like it. I love the design of the blades, I just never had a chance to handle one.



Sorry, for the late reply. I haven't been as active on the forum as of late. This baby is kicking my azz. You are more than welcome to try out the Ealy. Send me a PM, and maybe we can work it out to just have it forwarded to you once the thinning is done. I'm still behind in shipping another knife, so eliminating the weak link (me) might be wise. 

k.


----------



## panda

lefty the henckels is currently with me which i will return to chris shortly. i haven't used it much as i really don't like the profile (too narrow), i just wanted to use it at home a few times as i think it's just so damn cool looking due to how old it is and the rehandle job is perfect for it. it is one TOUGH ASS steel. just resists abrasion like a mofo and takes a pretty decent edge. i nicked my knuckles on it while pulling it out of my knife roll which i immediately solved the issue by making a cardboard and duct tape saya 

mr dinky, is a honesuki good for cleaning double lobe chicken breasts? (i just use a gyuto) never tried one, let alone 51200 steel. i'd be interested in taking it for a spin if available.


----------



## jared08

Id love to try out the DT ITK if that would be possible!


----------



## mr drinky

jared08 said:


> Id love to try out the DT ITK if that would be possible!



You are more than welcome to try it out, but I am (late) sending it to someone else. After that, it is all yours. Just PM me your coordinates, and I can arrange for forwarding at a later date. 

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

didn't get to the knife this weekend (ended up signing up for a summer macro-econ class, and the first assignment was 250 questions, and took hours), but i definitely will this week (along with thinning that pass-around Moritaka and doing the Heiji spa day tutorial).


----------

